

Google must pay Canadian woman $2,250 for showing her cleavage in Street View - bhartzer
https://gigaom.com/2014/10/29/google-must-pay-canadian-woman-2250-for-showing-her-cleavage-in-street-view/

======
pedalpete
The photo was taken a few years ago, but I'd think that by now Google
StreetView would have enough copies of photos that it would be able to remove
people or other inconsistencies between photos.

------
SydneysGuard
That was a smart way of at least getting back from the have yes!

